# statutory declaration from colleague for ACS skills assessment



## karthikbuddy28 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello Everyone,
I am from India working for MNC. My current employer has stopped issuing employment reference along with roles and responsibilities. When i asked my supervisor/Manager for the declaration, they are not sure whether to give or not beause the employer has stopped giving roles and responsibilities letter.

Can i get the declaration from my colleague who is at same designation and get it notarized? Has anybody done this earlier? 

Thanks.


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

karthikbuddy28 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am from India working for MNC. My current employer has stopped issuing employment reference along with roles and responsibilities. When i asked my supervisor/Manager for the declaration, they are not sure whether to give or not beause the employer has stopped giving roles and responsibilities letter.
> 
> Can i get the declaration from my colleague who is at same designation and get it notarized? Has anybody done this earlier?
> ...


Yes, u can get declaration from colleague but the colleague should have joined the organization before you. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikbuddy28 (Aug 11, 2017)

thanks for your reply RJ. 

In my case, its not. My colleague joined after me.My team is a smaller one, most of them are junior colleagues and i know i should not get the declaration from them.

My Supervisor/manager is not ready to sign. I'm stuck.


----------



## karthikbuddy28 (Aug 11, 2017)

thanks for your reply RJ. 

In my case, its not. My colleague joined after me.My team is a smaller one, most of them are junior colleagues and i know i should not get the declaration from them.

My Supervisor/manager is not ready to sign. I'm stuck.


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

I work for a PSU. Can I get experience letter along with roles and responsibilities on my Manager's letter head with his stamp?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

karthikbuddy28 said:


> thanks for your reply RJ.
> 
> In my case, its not. My colleague joined after me.My team is a smaller one, most of them are junior colleagues and i know i should not get the declaration from them.
> 
> My Supervisor/manager is not ready to sign. I'm stuck.


Get declaration of colleague who has spent more time than you in the organization.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

karthikbuddy28 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am from India working for MNC. My current employer has stopped issuing employment reference along with roles and responsibilities. When i asked my supervisor/Manager for the declaration, they are not sure whether to give or not beause the employer has stopped giving roles and responsibilities letter.
> 
> Can i get the declaration from my colleague who is at same designation and get it notarized? Has anybody done this earlier?
> ...


What ACS says about the Statutory Declaraion(SD) is in quotes below.

"A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you, the details of the duties you performed and with relevant dates of the employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a supervisory level."

The person even if its a colleague is giving the SD, It should be clearly mentioned the period during which he worked with you and the relationship with you and your RnR. Its obvious that he can't vouch for your work for the duration he didnt work.

In the worst case, you can try your luck with the self declaration for the duration for which you cant obtain a SD or reference letter from the employer.

Regarding the SD from a junior colleague, ACS says "Not Suitable".

Go through Chapter 11 of attached document.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

@sorpion24, in the same PDF that you shared, ACS says "_Self-Written Statutory Declarations will not be assessed_"; and since SD from a colleague at junior level too is not accepted; OP's only option remains to convince the employer or supervisor for this reference letter.

BTW, I did it from my colleague. More details about that here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-work-reference-colleague.html#post7459690*


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> @sorpion24, in the same PDF that you shared, ACS says "_Self-Written Statutory Declarations will not be assessed_"; and since SD from a colleague at junior level too is not accepted; OP's only option remains to convince the employer or supervisor for this reference letter.
> 
> BTW, I did it from my colleague. More details about that here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-work-reference-colleague.html#post7459690*


Completely agree with you that SD or Employee reference letter are the documents which ACS would be looking for.

I was suggesting the self declaration only in the scenario for the period for which he cant(or will not be able to) arrange SD or Reference letter from employee.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

If he does that, ACS will mark that period as "_Not assessed due to insufficient documentation_"


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> If he does that, ACS will mark that period as "_Not assessed due to insufficient documentation_"


Keeda, Thanks for providing more clarity. Does this "insufficient documentation" for a specific period jeopardize the positive assessment of the entire application if he meets the suitability criteria?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

scorpion24 said:


> Keeda, Thanks for providing more clarity. Does this "insufficient documentation" for a specific period jeopardize the positive assessment of the entire application if he meets the suitability criteria?


No, it does not. Only that period gets assessed negatively. If applicant can meet suitability criteria from years of work experience outside of this period, then the overall ACS result will be positive; it will clearly state "_Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under <ANZSCO>_" - meaning applicant can use this result towards eligibility for any GSM visa. Its just that the applicant should not claim work points for the said period (that was assessed as unsuitable).


----------



## mithun88 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello,
My previous company is not ready to give me experience letter in the Roles and responsibilities format.
I have got in touch with my ex-manager and he has agreed to do a statutory declaration. i was working for the company from Sept 2010 till Mar 2014, but my manager left the organization before i did (Feb 2013). After that we did not have any manager position filled. i had a collegue(who has the word senior in his designation), but he had joined the company on Jan 2013 (2 n half yrs after i did), but is still working with the company.

My question, what would be the best way to go about statutory declaration for ACS. would i be requiring 2 statutory declaration as my manager left before me?

Appreciate your help.

Regards,
Mithun


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mithun88 said:


> Hello,
> My previous company is not ready to give me experience letter in the Roles and responsibilities format.
> I have got in touch with my ex-manager and he has agreed to do a statutory declaration. i was working for the company from Sept 2010 till Mar 2014, but my manager left the organization before i did (Feb 2013). After that we did not have any manager position filled. i had a collegue(who has the word senior in his designation), but he had joined the company on Jan 2013 (2 n half yrs after i did), but is still working with the company.
> 
> ...


Mithun,

Make sure that although your employer isn't willing to give you the reference, they would approve the SDs if sent to them for verification.

You should take 2 declarations - from your manager and your senior colleague.


----------



## mithun88 (Sep 18, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Mithun,
> 
> Make sure that although your employer isn't willing to give you the reference, they would approve the SDs if sent to them for verification.
> 
> You should take 2 declarations - from your manager and your senior colleague.



Thank you very much KeeDa for your reply. I have a normal experience letter from company, mentioning my designation, from and to date . Also i took an email from HR , where they have stated, this is the format that they give from company and it cannot be changed. I will attach those as well when submitting to ACS. Hope that will help.
Also in case the verification comes to HR, he knows that i am trying for migration, i guess he will verify, still i will give him a heads up as well.

Regards,
Mithun


----------



## mksing (Oct 12, 2017)

Have to make a Stat Decl in Bangalore as the manager is there currently; can anyone share details of a person who can notarize along with the address of notary. Many thanks.


----------



## mksing (Oct 12, 2017)

mksing said:


> Have to make a Stat Decl in Bangalore as the manager is there currently; can anyone share details of a person who can notarize along with the address of notary. Many thanks.


Also has anyone tried the e-notarization or e stamp paper services in Bangalore & how do they work?


----------

